
The REX Neo Architecture: An energy efficient new processor architecture - trsohmers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ki6jVXZM2XU
======
Someone
For those who prefer reading:
[http://www.rexcomputing.com](http://www.rexcomputing.com) (I haven't watched
the whole video, but it looks to have more or less the same content)

The mentioned paper
([http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2818966](http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2818966))
unfortunately is paywalled.

~~~
trsohmers
The website has not been updated in over a year, while this talk was from this
past Wednesday. The video shows our hardware in a temporarily broken state,
and goes over what has happened over the last year of development leading to
our first test silicon.

We will be relaunching the site early next month with developer documentation,
demos of our test chip, and a look at the future 256 core production chip.

